# CCC Exam Reference



## rbrister (Jun 22, 2011)

I am studying to take the CCC exam.  I'm trying to decide what "approved reference" that I should use when taking it.  What references have people used when taking the CCC exam?  Any advice would be greatly appriciated


----------



## sharper (Jul 6, 2011)

I took some anatomy charts with me but never referred to them.  I had made my own diagrams in my CPT book and used them instead.  I think you can take a medical dictionary.  
Good luck,
Susan


----------



## rbrister (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## smiller (Jul 21, 2011)

We used the "Coding Strategies Inc " (Comprehensive Cardiology) book, it is a really good book, there were 3 of us that took the exam together and passed the first time.   Good Luck to you on your exam.


----------



## sharper (Jul 27, 2011)

I used Coding Strategies, INC Invasive Cardiology and I don't think I would have passed the test without it!!  Great book!!


----------



## Hardy25 (Feb 25, 2015)

Where can I buy the Comprehensive Cardiology book?


----------

